
Short Story Club: A book club but for short stories with live author discussions - eliotpeper
https://www.shortstory.club/
======
eliotpeper
Short fiction is such a thought-provoking and underrated form, and I hope
efforts like these help to showcase its creativity and relevance. First
interview is with the inimitable Cory Doctorow.

